# Tip gesucht! Gibts stillende DH-Mamis hier?



## jboe (18. Mai 2015)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Hab vor gut 2 1/2 Wochen entbunden. Unsere 3 jährige Tochter hat eine süße Schwester bekommen.  Ich bin diesmal deutlich fitter als bei der Großen damals und könnte mir daher vorstellen, vielleicht zum Ende der Saison mein Intense 951 auszuführen. Das Problem ist nur der Oberkörperprotektor und der *wir sind ja unter Mädels* Stillbusen. Ich konnte ihn das letzte Mal erst wieder tragen, als ich abgestillt hatte. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung und kann mir einen Tip geben? Ich möchte mir allerdings kein neuen Protektor kaufen oder so ein komischen Frauenprotektor mit Brust.


----------



## Mausoline (18. Mai 2015)

_*Herzlichen Glückwunsch	 *_



und weiterhin alles Gute euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (26. August 2015)

Jippi! Das Thema kann beendet werden. Nachdem sich hier alles eingestellt hat, hab ich den Protektor einfach mal wieder anprobiert, und was soll ich sagen: Hahnenklee wurde mehr oder weniger gerockt. 
Ich war zwar nicht so flink wie beim letzten mal, aber ich habe mich sehr wohl auf meinem geliebtem Intense gefühlt...
Die Kleine mit ihren 4 Monaten fands auch gut (meist hat sie es verschlummert)und die Große mit ihren 3
Jahren war sogar auf einem Teil des Flow Trails unterwegs.... Stolzer können Eltern gar nicht sein!


----------



## Ribbera (1. September 2015)

Auch von mir, ich erinnere mich noch gerne an die jungen Still-Jahre, aber da fuhr ich noch kein Bike


----------

